# [SOLVED] [wifi] BCM4322 stopped working

## tastytea

Hi,

I installed Gentoo on my new Laptop a few days ago, and at first wifi worked with the b43 driver. Then it stopped working. I installed quite a few packages and changed useflags since then, but unfortunately I don't remember exactly everything I did. I tried with wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager and with different APs.

dmesg output:

```

[ 5507.906512] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 784.2 (2012-08-15 21:35:19)

[ 5507.990679] b43-phy0 warning: Forced PIO by use_pio module parameter. This should not be needed and will result in lower performance.

[ 5508.032638] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 5508.113443] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 5537.484643] wlan0: authenticate with dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7

[ 5537.583363] wlan0: send auth to dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7 (try 1/3)

[ 5537.784036] wlan0: send auth to dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7 (try 2/3)

[ 5537.785634] wlan0: authenticated

[ 5537.787133] wlan0: associate with dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7 (try 1/3)

[ 5537.789874] wlan0: RX AssocResp from dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[ 5537.793296] wlan0: associated

[ 5537.793326] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[ 5543.786337] wlan0: disassociated from dc:53:7c:3e:6d:e7 (Reason: 15)

```

lspci -v:

```

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f1ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: ssb

```

grep 80211 .config | grep -v '^#':

```

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

```

grep B43 .config | grep -v '^#':

```

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_G=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_N=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   392520  0 

bcma                   33904  1 b43

ssb                    40074  1 b43

xfs                   764660  0 

jfs                   161589  0 

reiserfs              216238  0 

btrfs                 865069  0 

xor                    10912  1 btrfs

raid6_pq               90374  1 btrfs

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8700_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4093784 total,    484948 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 01 Sep 2015 20:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo                                                                                                [78/321]

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

bliss-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/bliss-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/fearedbliss/bliss-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

                                                                                                                                       [54/321]

gamerlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/gamerlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/gamerlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/DamnWidget/sublime-text.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/proj/sunrise-reviewed.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @kde-applications-live, @kdepim-live

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 

-mtune=core2 -fstack-protector"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /

etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=307

2 -mtune=core2 -fstack-protector"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-f

etch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox users

ync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                      [8/321]

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-

readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative

 dga dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer iconv icu idn ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms libnotify

 mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl offensive ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf phonon pl

asma png policykit ppds prison pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline resolvconf sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 ss

e4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg taglib tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vim-syntax vorbis widgets 

wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt8

7x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymf

pci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_f

ile authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cac

he env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif spelin

g status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CA

MERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 sse3 sse4_1" ELIBC="g

libc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle onco

re rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad c

fontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" O

FFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="rub

y19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy cond

ition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAG

S, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Please help!Last edited by tastytea on Wed Sep 02, 2015 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tastytea

Found the error. If virtualization support is enabled in BIOS, wifi won't work…

http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-desktops/2009-December/003360.html

----------

